# Cannons Creek Sept. 9



## Kermit (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, the day started out well, mates son caught a toadie off the peir before we even got the yaks in the water. Set the theme for the whole morning, nothing but Toadies all morning, little buggers kept sucking the bait off our hooks as soon as they hit the water.
It was great out there, first trip this month and everything worked. Only one small problem, and my rod was attached to the yak, but..... tried fiddling with my reel an managed to unscrew the handle an watch it drop off an disappear into the murky depths.... LOL. took awhile to reel in my line, so that just goes to show ya, do all your work on shore before you go out in the water!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

holey! thats like a balloon!!!

sorry bout yr handle, i would have flown off mine lol looks like the weather was nice anyway!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Good snaps of the Cannons Kermit. I also had a bad day with gear. My much loved berley pot and rope dissapeared into the depths yesterday after a vigourous shake of the rope :? Steve.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice puffer Kermit! Hey Steve, were ya fishing Buoy 13 yesterday? :?:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYzWd70AABDfgAAQYCHwCoCwUAouc96gIABIiTZQPRA9Joeo0NAJVG1BoNAAGTRkQiFj5+z8ED1+zAkpPdFjFIHwouBXrRWtTWPVoQBz+5RosHE4o+fFym2QGC5EKUhGYT8XckU4UJCM1ne9


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

How does Cannons Creek usually fish?? Any good?


----------



## Kermit (Jul 1, 2007)

Garfish said:


> How does Cannons Creek usually fish?? Any good?


Hmmm, the locals say yes it fishes ok, but I think they know all the good spots! I like it, if the fish aint biteing you can paddle in land an end up under the south Gippsland hwy. Dont linger too long or when the tide goes out you end up stuck in the mud! I like it cos it is not far from home an dosent take long to be out on the water after work....


----------

